# Beim überfahren eines Links, soll ein Bild erscheinen



## elecfuture (4. November 2005)

*Beim überfahren eines Links, soll ein Bild erscheinen*

Hallo Leute,
Folgende Frage: Wenn ich über einen Link fahre, soll sich statt eines Infofesters (title="bla bla") ein Bild öffnen.


Wie geht das? Oder besser noch, wie lautet der Code?


Ich würde mich echt freuen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. November 2005)

Suche mal im Javascript-Board nach "Tooltip"...da solltest du genug Beispiele finden.


----------

